# Manual DPF regen



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

@Snipesy it's a 2014. I'd really appreciate your help on this, so I can get my daily driver up and running.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

theTYTAN said:


> @Snipesy it's a 2014. I'd really appreciate your help on this, so I can get my daily driver up and running.


Gretio doesn't do manual regions for the Cruze. It's still in the internal alpha version and not ready for release. BiScan for GM does though.

Gretio requires an OBDLINK device (LX, MX, MX+) while BiScan requires Torque and works with *most *adapters.


----------



## S00Tlife (Nov 24, 2019)

Does BiScan work with Torque on ios?


----------



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

@Snipesy Thanks for your help. I was able to do a manual regen and get this thing out of limp mode. My daily driver is back.

Before this I took it to the dealer and they told me they needed to do a manual regen, and replace the DEF heater and that it wasnt under warranty because I hadn't added new def fluid. (I never got the warning light.) So I took it home and decided to figure this stuff out myself.

Bought a downpipe and a tuner from someone who promised they could tune it then they backed out, and now I'm wondering if I use the EFI live and your non emissions example tune what exactly that'll do to get me going on a delete? 

I'm not real fluent in this kind of stuff and reading through your .cax and the properties on the actual tune file, I only really feel like I'm following about a quarter of what's going on.

Do you have any recommendations on what I can do to learn this stuff ? I'm considering taking the High Performance Academy Course on EFI Live tuning.


----------



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

S00Tlife said:


> Does BiScan work with Torque on ios?


Android only, there might be something similar on IOS though.


----------



## S00Tlife (Nov 24, 2019)

theTYTAN said:


> Android only, there might be something similar on IOS though.


I've been looking, can't find anything.


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Gretio doesn't do manual regions for the Cruze. It's still in the internal alpha version and not ready for release. BiScan for GM does though.
> 
> Gretio requires an OBDLINK device (LX, MX, MX+) while BiScan requires Torque and works with *most *adapters.


Biscan app does not display on phone when downloaded. 
Gretio did but won't force a Regen. I'm stuck.


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

What is the torque app?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

pfw_dfw said:


> What is the torque app?


Car app found in Android play store. BiScan shows up in there.


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Car app found in Android play store. BiScan shows up in there.


Well, I did a regen and the car will not come out of reduced power mode. Any suggestions sir?

Paul


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

theTYTAN said:


> @Snipesy Thanks for your help. I was able to do a manual regen and get this thing out of limp mode. My daily driver is back.
> 
> Before this I took it to the dealer and they told me they needed to do a manual regen, and replace the DEF heater and that it wasnt under warranty because I hadn't added new def fluid. (I never got the warning light.) So I took it home and decided to figure this stuff out myself.
> 
> ...


My 2015 Cruze Diesel will NOT come out of reduced power mode after a REGEN! Now what?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

pfw_dfw said:


> My 2015 Cruze Diesel will NOT come out of reduced power mode after a REGEN! Now what?


There is a reduced engine power reason PID which tells why it’s being reduced. It in all likelihood has nothing to do with the dpf and is probably just a sensor.

Reduced power is not exclusive to requiring a Regen.


----------



## DieselSS (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi all. I bought the biscan app, which is awesome btw, and did a manual regen on my wife's Chevy Cruze. I watched the soot mass go from 99g to 50g. But when I got back on the highway it went to 255g. I got fuel and returned home and started another manual regen, where it started back at 99g and started coming down slowly once again. Still got the "filter full" message when I went to get fuel and "reduced power" limp mode. I will complete this second round but after that? I'm afraid to overdo it. Could this be another issue?


----------



## DieselSS (Jun 7, 2021)

The code being shown is "diesel particulate filter full" but it's possible it's a sensor? The exhaust gas is clear under normal operation and while doing the manual regen. Here is a screenshot with differential pressures and soot grams while it was performing the regen.



















Edit: this is a 2014 Chevy Cruze with the 2.0l turbo diesel.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

DieselSS said:


> The code being shown is "diesel particulate filter full" but it's possible it's a sensor? The exhaust gas is clear under normal operation and while doing the manual regen. Here is a screenshot with differential pressures and soot grams while it was performing the regen.
> View attachment 292562
> 
> 
> ...


sensors tell the car that the dpf is full

faulty sensor absolutely can be a cause of dpf full message


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

DieselSS said:


> Hi all. I bought the biscan app, which is awesome btw, and did a manual regen on my wife's Chevy Cruze. I watched the soot mass go from 99g to 50g. But when I got back on the highway it went to 255g. I got fuel and returned home and started another manual regen, where it started back at 99g and started coming down slowly once again. Still got the "filter full" message when I went to get fuel and "reduced power" limp mode. I will complete this second round but after that? I'm afraid to overdo it. Could this be another issue?


Yeah that is 100% a bad sensor or unplugged pressure pipe..

If you have smol hands run them around the dpf and feel to make sure the two rubber hoses are still attached.

If you have large hands uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh have your wife do it. And if she cant do it errrr you can maybe use a stick and camera? Look getting to those pipes is the stupidest thing ever so at that point just assume they are hooked up.

If that doesn't fix it I would just replace the differential pressure sensor which is allllll the way back of engine around intake manifold. Just follow those little rubber hoses. Not the vacuum one. Thats a different one.

By the sounds of it the regens are working fine. And I find it unlikely the car would still be running if the dpf was plugged for 40,000 miles. I have seen trucks go for 100,000 miles before in 'limp' mode and the only problem was a small sensor. I dont know how the message doesnt make them go insane.


----------



## DieselSS (Jun 7, 2021)

Man I can't thank you enough for your input. And for biscan. She is gone in the car right now. But I will check that when the car is cool. I actually do have a cheap mechanic's endoscope camera from Amazon, but I do have huge hands lol. Either way I have a direction so I really appreciate you guys' responses. I'll come back after I've checked it out to let you know what I've found.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

DieselSS said:


> Man I can't thank you enough for your input. And for biscan. She is gone in the car right now. But I will check that when the car is cool. I actually do have a cheap mechanic's endoscope camera from Amazon, but I do have huge hands lol. Either way I have a direction so I really appreciate you guys' responses. I'll come back after I've checked it out to let you know what I've found.


Yes. If you have the tools to check its worth checking. If you are wondering why such long pipes… The idea is the gasses cool by the time they reach the sensor. Obviously that doesn’t always happen.

That’s also why we don’t put pressure sensors on exhaust. And when we do they are usually hooked up by very long elaborate spools of copper tubing.


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> There is a reduced engine power reason PID which tells why it’s being reduced. It in all likelihood has nothing to do with the dpf and is probably just a sensor.
> 
> Reduced power is not exclusive to requiring a Regen.


Thanks. Got the two apps and was able to Regen. What pids should I load into Torque to figure out the issue? Anything special to look for? Car has to run by Monday without the reduced power. I'm out of town 5 days a week and wife just had major surgery. I got my hands completely full.


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> There is a reduced engine power reason PID which tells why it’s being reduced. It in all likelihood has nothing to do with the dpf and is probably just a sensor.
> 
> Reduced power is not exclusive to requiring a Regen.





Snipesy said:


> There is a reduced engine power reason PID which tells why it’s being reduced. It in all likelihood has nothing to do with the dpf and is probably just a sensor.
> 
> Reduced power is not exclusive to requiring a Regen.


PID


Snipesy said:


> There is a reduced engine power reason PID which tells why it’s being reduced. It in all likelihood has nothing to do with the dpf and is probably just a sensor.
> 
> Reduced power is not exclusive to requiring a Regen.



PID Engine Power Reduced: The reason says, "High Temperature".


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Our EGT sensor threw us into a similar reduced power mode - we were a 1/2 mile from home, heading to work in the morning, so there was no way the car had actually overheated as it was not far. EGT sensor took a dump and made the car think everything was way hot.


----------



## Da4eç (Jun 19, 2021)

boraz said:


> sensors tell the car that the dpf is full
> 
> faulty sensor absolutely can be a cause of dpf full message


Plug in a scanner and check live data info. I had the dpf limp mode and it turns out ma throttle position sensor is at 16.5% at idle and does not change values at all whether revving or driving.


----------

